

Ask HN:Do you go back and change your code or let it be. - ihaveaquestion

After you learn better ways of implementing something do you go back and change it or let it be and make sure you do it the right way in the future.?<p>I ask this because I have this almost OCD urge to go back and change everything to perfection(or my idea of perfection at current!!).<p>EDIT: Added personal note.
======
madhouse
Depends on the situation. If it makes sense to improve my code (it's still
actively developed or maintained, and changing the implementation does not
introduce incompability (or if it does, then it outweights the trouble of
updating dependent software), etc), then I go back and change it. Otherwise,
unlikely.

------
dirkdeman
I cringe whenever I come across a piece of code I've written years ago, but
you know the old saying 'If it ain't broken...'. It also reminds me of where I
came from as a coder.

------
scottshea
Sometimes I do it to practice the new implementation and add/improve unit
testing.

------
zura
Depends. If it brings "childhood" memories, then let it be :)

